# 8 month Female Belgian Tervuren x Dutch Shepherd



## Tiffany Randolph (May 3, 2015)

Beautiful Female Pup.Born April 20, 2021. Knows basic commands,crate trained, Rides well in car. Loves water. Nice even temperament, high food drive, lower ball drive. That could change when she knows she will be getting the ball instead of never getting one as others are faster. She is a bit to low in drive for what we personally like. However she will make a amazing family and or farm/ranch dog. Very aware of her body and is careful to not scratch jump on etc smaller people and all people actually. Very gentle and sweet girl. She enjoys brushing and being fussed over. She very obedient and wants to please. She is an alert pup and will bark to let you know someone or something is out of place, , She is a very pretty puppy with a unique and gorgeous coat coloration and pattern. She has a lot of potential and was raised with livestock. Located in Northern CA about 30 min from Sacramento We call her Mixie $1200


----------

